# 4.0.1 schon nächste Woche ?



## Todesknight (16. September 2010)

Kann es sein, dass der Patch 4.0.1 schon nächste Woche erscheint? Wenn ich WoW starte will der schon den Patch laden.


----------



## Paradiso (16. September 2010)

Das wäre zum einem... 

-Äußerst GEIL

und zum anderen 

- Äußerst KOMISCH

Denn dann hätten Sie das auch nicht auf den PTS knallen müssen für die 2,5 Wochen, wo man
doch eh nicht viel machne konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuisito (16. September 2010)

Bei mir muss ich nichts laden.


----------



## Spaceflyer (16. September 2010)

bei mir zeigt er im downloader 4.0.0 an. aber das man es downloaden kann, heißt noch nicht, dass es nächsten mittwoch kommt. abwarten und tee trinken. denke frühestens in 3 wochen. zumal blizz ja auch noch mehr in den downloader packen kann an gb.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. September 2010)

Da 4.0.1. wie jeder Addon-Patch ein ziemlicher Brocken sein wird, kann es sein, dass der Downloader jetzt schon die ersten Häppchen herunterlädt, damit es dann vorm Patchtag nichtmehr soviel ist. 

Also Blutdruck wieder runterfahren. Noch ist es nicht soweit.


----------



## Paradiso (16. September 2010)

Stimmmttt... sind ja 15 GB... wahrscheinlich wird nun jeden Mittwoch ca. 4-5 GB zum Download freigegeben und in 3-4 Wochen geht es dann Live.


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2010)

Ich denke auch, daß es wieder mehere Teile gibt, wennicht sogar mehr, wie bei den anderen Addons zuvor.
Und das kann sich noch über viele Wochen hinziehen.
Und noch steht da nur was - passieren tut noch nix.

Vielleicht sind es aber auch nur weitere Patch-Daten für die Preevent-Reihe.

... abwarten ...


----------



## Michithekiller (16. September 2010)

Todesknight schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Patch 4.0.1 schon nächste Woche erscheint? Wenn ich WoW starte will der schon den Patch laden.



Also er läd gerade 4.0.0 runter ... mal google nachschauen ob da jemand mehr weiß^^


----------



## Fremder123 (16. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und noch steht da nur was - passieren tut noch nix.


FALSCH! Bei mir lädt er fleißig 1,75 GB runter... von 3.3.5 auf 4.0 (und paar Zerquetschte)!!


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. September 2010)

Das Addon wird wohl am 03.11 live gehen - so die Blizzgötter wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Vorevents und einige grundlegende Änderungen kommen ja im Laufe der Wochen.

Daher denke ich das der Patch viel früher als bisher aufgespielt werden muss.

Aber bei mir läuft noch kein Downloader.


----------



## Todesritter2008 (16. September 2010)

Der Patch kann net kommen weil wenn Ihr gelesen hättte das, wenn der Patch kommt es nur noch 2 Wochen sind bis Cata!

Also sind das bestimmt erstmal wieder einzelne Schritt zum updaten


----------



## Meeragus (16. September 2010)

Bei mir läd er auch 4.0.0 mit einer größe von 1,74 GB


----------



## Falun (16. September 2010)

Todesritter2008 schrieb:


> Der Patch kann net kommen weil wenn Ihr gelesen hättte das, wenn der Patch kommt es nur noch 2 Wochen sind bis Cata!
> 
> Also sind das bestimmt erstmal wieder einzelne Schritt zum updaten



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, Blizzard bestätigte den Patchverlauf bis Cataclysm und dieser sagt das der jetzige Patch auf den PTR`s mehrere Wochen vor Cata live geht, der patch der 2 wochen vorm Addon live gehen soll beinhaltet schon die zerstörte Welt etc.

edit: Quelle grad gefunden^^ http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/16546/WoW-Cataclysm-Patch-4-0-1-kommt-vor-Cataclysm-Und-Patch-4-0-3-auch


----------



## Todesknight (16. September 2010)

Ich hoffe dann mal das der Patch 4.0.3 mit der zerstörten Welt möglichst schnell auf die PTR's kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder kommt der überhaupt auf die Ptr's wegen der Beta ? Dort wurde ja schon alles getestet


----------



## RedShirt (16. September 2010)

Das ist jetzt nurmal der erste Teil, keine Bange.

4.0 schätz ich auf 2 Wochen oder 3 ... PTR ist noch nichtmal in EU voll in Betrieb...


----------



## Falun (16. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nurmal der erste Teil, keine Bange.
> 
> 4.0 schätz ich auf 2 Wochen oder 3 ... PTR ist noch nichtmal in EU voll in Betrieb...



Nich? Also bei mir funzt der PTR recht gut und im Testrealmforum gibts schon ne menge Feedback, das einzige was nich richtig funzt is der Character Transfer, aber mal ehrlich das war zu jedem großen interessante Patch aufm PTR so^^ 
Mal davon ab das der Patch aufm Testserver schon seit Wochen aufm Beta getestet wird und das alles da schon Wochen gut läuft. Solange wird die Testphase daher nicht gehen.
Alles natürlich Spekulativ ;o)


----------



## VILOGITY (16. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> FALSCH! Bei mir lädt er fleißig 1,75 GB runter... von 3.3.5 auf 4.0 (und paar Zerquetschte)!!



Yes bei mir auch.


----------



## Cradle01 (16. September 2010)

Todesknight schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dann mal das der Patch 4.0.3 mit der zerstörten Welt möglichst schnell auf die PTR's kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Patch soll ca eine Woche vor Cata kommen ,was jetzt mit 4.x.x kommt sind die neuen Talentbäume ,neue/alte Fähigkeiten ,neues Interface in Form von umgestalteten Fenstern ,Glyphenänderung und weitere Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Todesritter2008 (16. September 2010)

So ich hab mich auch vertan sorry nochmal also hab das vorhin gefunden


 In den US-Foren hat sich Blizzard zur Reihenfolge und zu den Inhalten der nächsten Patches für *World of WarCraft *und dem Übergang zum Add-On *Cataclysm *geäußert (wir berichteten). So wird zunächst der Patch 4.0.1 veröffentlicht, der bereits auf dem öffentlichen Testrealm angestestet werden kann. Dieses Update soll mehrere Wochen vor Cataclysm auf die Live-Server aufgespielt werden. Unmittelbar vor dem Auftauchen von Deathwing und dem Kataklysmus wird Patch 4.0.3 folgen. Dieser fügt u.a. das neue Intro-Video hinzu sowie die überarbeiteten alten Gebieten (östlichen Königreiche und Kalimdor). In den darauf folgenden Tagen soll Cataclysm letztendlich in den Läden stehen. So sieht der Fahrplan bislang aus:

*Patch 4.0.1 
*_(mehrere Wochen vor Cataclysm)_
-Neuer Launcher mit Streaming-Technik
-Veränderungen der Klassen, Talentbäume und des Glyphensystems
-Änderungen der Attribute
-Masterysystem; was prinzipiell nichts bringt, weil die Meisterschaftswertung erst auf neuen Gegenständen zu finden sein wird
-310% Fluggeschwindigkeit für Flugreittiere, sofern man bereits ein 310% Mount besitzt

*Patch 4.0.3* 
_(kurz vor Cataclysm-Release)_
-Cataclysm-Intro-Video und Login-Bildschirm
-Neue Klassen-Kombinationen der Völker
-Grafik-Updates (Texturen, Wasser, etc.)
-Überarbeitung der Gebiete der östlichen Königreiche und Kalimdor (Bilder)

*Cataclysm-Release*
-Levelbeschränkung wird auf 85 erhöht
-Berufe können bis 525 erlernt werden
-Sekundärberuf: Archäologie
-Fliegen in den "alten Gebieten"
-Neue Rassen: Goblins und Worgen und ihre Startgebiete
-Neue Gebiete für Stufe 80+, Dungeons (auch heroische) und Raidinstanzen
-Neue und gewertete Schlachtfelder
-Gilden-Level-System mit Gildenerfolgen
-Zahllose neue Gegenstände

Ein finaler Releasetermin von Cataclysm wurde nicht genannt, aber es fleißig über eine Veröffentlichung im *November* spekuliert.


 Quelle: Blizzard


----------



## hardcorewenz (16. September 2010)

iwie nervt mich das ein bisschen das blizzard immer so knapp vor release das datum bekannt gibt.

ich würd gern meinen urlaube planen, nich das es dann zu spät is und ich keinen urlaub mehr dafür bekomme -.-


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. September 2010)

hardcorewenz schrieb:


> iwie nervt mich das ein bisschen das blizzard immer so knapp vor release das datum bekannt gibt.
> 
> ich würd gern meinen urlaube planen, nich das es dann zu spät is und ich keinen urlaub mehr dafür bekomme -.-




Dann hol dir halt nen gelben Schein.


----------



## mouzJade (16. September 2010)

Schick wärs allemal da ich dann endlich meinen Netherdrachen auf 310% pushen kann. Protos sind ebenso wenig hübsch wie die Frostbrut-Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (16. September 2010)

^^ * I survived the patch 3.0.0 3 tage server down patch Tshirt auspack* xD

bin mal gespannt wie schlimm es diesmal wird oder ob es wie wotlk release alles easy abgeht^^


----------



## Shac (16. September 2010)

hardcorewenz schrieb:


> iwie nervt mich das ein bisschen das blizzard immer so knapp vor release das datum bekannt gibt.
> 
> ich würd gern meinen urlaube planen, nich das es dann zu spät is und ich keinen urlaub mehr dafür bekomme -.-



Andernfalls müsstest du ihn trotzdem umlegen wenn sie den Releasetermin nicht einhalten können, wo ist da der Unterschied?

@Paradiso der Patch ist keine 15GB groß. Der PTR ist ein eigenständiger Client, ein zweites komplettes WoW. Selbst Crysis ist 16GB groß also wird wohl kaum ein Patch in Spielegröße erscheinen. Die 1,70GB die erwähnt wurden passen da schon eher.


----------



## Trixi3 (16. September 2010)

Noch 2 Weitere Addons und 16 patches und euer World of Warcaftverzeichnis benötigt eine 1 Terrabite Festplatte.
Bin mal gespannt wer das dann noch installiert *schmunzel*
Zumal die Installation von Vanilla bis Failking ja schon etwas über 2h brauch.


----------



## gehhamsterbn (16. September 2010)

bei mir startet der download nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gintaar (16. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Noch 2 Weitere Addons und 16 patches und euer World of Warcaftverzeichnis benötigt eine 1 Terrabite Festplatte.
> Bin mal gespannt wer das dann noch installiert *schmunzel*
> Zumal die Installation von Vanilla bis Failking ja schon etwas über 2h brauch.



Ach, bis dahin gibts aber auch 100Tb Festplatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michithekiller (16. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> bei mir startet der download nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Spielst du denn gerade WoW ?


----------



## Derulu (16. September 2010)

1. Ja der Patch ist jetzt schon zum Großteil zum lade da, aber nein, er kommt nicht schon nächste Woche live.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (16. September 2010)

Hallo, naja in Launcher steht das daten zur verfügung sind und das sie nach Spielstart geladen werden aber irgendwie tut sich mit dem Downloader nix^^ Wird schon, nur gedult^^


----------



## Oronarc (16. September 2010)

ich vermute mal, dass Blizzard nicht alle Accounts auf einmal zum Download freischaltet


----------



## Mirmamirmo (16. September 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> ich vermute mal, dass Blizzard nicht alle Accounts auf einmal zum Download freischaltet



das wird es sein... immer locker durch die Hose Atmen^^


----------



## bloodstar (16. September 2010)

is doch egal...


----------



## Cradle01 (16. September 2010)

Naja das Thema Backgrounddownloader hat sich mit dem Patch eh erledigt ,ab da kommt auch Steaming-Technik zum Einsatz a la Guild Wars.


----------



## Steve Coal (16. September 2010)

Die Patches werden doch immer schon deutlich früher im hintergrund downgeloaded als sie dann live gehen!
Vor allem wäre es ganz schön seltsam nächste Woche mit dem Patch live zu gehen.
Die Testzeit wäre viel zu kurz und die haben ja noch nichtmal die 80er Chars aufm Testserver. Zumindest nicht in einer großen Anzahl.
Die Kopierprozesse sind ja noch bei weitem nicht abgeschlossen, geschweige denn dass dann mit den 80ern auch groß was gemacht wurde....


----------



## xenobit (16. September 2010)

Wo alle immer die Informationen her haben das der Patch dann Live geht oder nicht Live geht oder ob das Addon bald kommt und weil im Oktober die Blizzcon is muss das Addon sicher im November kommen , auf den Test Servern sieht alles noch halb fertig aus für mich irgendwie also lieber 5 Tage länger als zu früh - BC z.b. wurde auch erst im Januar 2007 veröffentlicht jeder Release hat seine Zeit die sollte man ihm auch geben !

ps. der patch ist nun bei mir schon heruntergeladen hab die datei nun schon von allen seiten angeschaut nix passiert .....


----------



## Zolthan (16. September 2010)

Hallo
Bei mir steht zwar im Launcher das es etwas zum runterladen da ist, der downloader wird aber nicht gestartet. Wenn ich den Background Downloader manuell starte bekomme ich die Meldung das keine Daten für den nächsten Patch vorhanden sind.


----------



## Michithekiller (16. September 2010)

Zolthan schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei mir steht zwar im Launcher das es etwas zum runterladen da ist, der downloader wird aber nicht gestartet. Wenn ich den Background Downloader manuell starte bekomme ich die Meldung das keine Daten für den nächsten Patch vorhanden sind.



Wenn du dabei WoW spielst startet der auch nicht, ich musste WoW beende dann fängt er mit laden an.


----------



## Todesknight (16. September 2010)

ich habs ihr müsst im wow ordner den launcher als administrator ausführen, so hats bei mir zumindest geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zolthan (16. September 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Wenn du dabei WoW spielst startet der auch nicht, ich musste WoW beende dann fängt er mit laden an.



Ich hatte ihn auch manuell gestartet EXE im WOW-Verzeichn is, ohne das WOW dabei lief.


----------



## Zolthan (16. September 2010)

Todesknight schrieb:


> ich habs ihr müsst im wow ordner den launcher als administrator ausführen, so hats bei mir zumindest geklappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee der Backgrund Downloader sagt immer noch das keine Daten für den nächsten Patch vorhanden sind.


----------



## Todesknight (16. September 2010)

du darfst auch nicht den BackgroundDownloader starten sondern den launcher als admin ausführen und in den Download einstellungen des launchers alles richtig einstellen


----------



## Zolthan (16. September 2010)

Todesknight schrieb:


> du darfst auch nicht den BackgroundDownloader starten sondern den launcher als admin ausführen und in den Download einstellungen des launchers alles richtig einstellen



Hatte beides als Admin versucht, also Launcher und Background Downloader. Bei den Einstellungen habe ich alles, bis auf während WOW runterladen, aktiviert.


----------



## Cradle01 (16. September 2010)

Keine Panik.... Der Patch wird morgen ,oder nächste Woche nicht live sein ,ihr habt also genügend Zeit und außerdem wird er bestimmt irgendwo komplett zum DL angeboten


----------



## Zolthan (16. September 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Keine Panik.... Der Patch wird morgen ,oder nächste Woche nicht live sein ,ihr habt also genügend Zeit und außerdem wird er bestimmt irgendwo komplett zum DL angeboten



Also Panik schiebe ich auch nicht:


----------



## Anato (16. September 2010)

Zolthan schrieb:


> Nee der Backgrund Downloader sagt immer noch das keine Daten für den nächsten Patch vorhanden sind.




Vill haste schon alle für diese Woche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. September 2010)

Zolthan schrieb:


> Also Panik schiebe ich auch nicht:


Schau einfach heut im Laufe des Tages oder morgen z.B. bei 4players oder gamona rein, die bieten den dann meist zum kompletten Download... was ja auch schneller geht als über den Blizz-Downloader.^^ Ich hatte heut morgen keine Probleme: Wollte nur fix vor Arbeit nochmal rein und sehe verwirrt im Launcher, dass Patchdaten von 3.3.5 auf 4.0 zum Download stehen. Also WoW gestartet, wieder beendet und schon ging der Download los. Werd aber erst nach Arbeit sehen was da so passiert, der Rechner läuft daheim vor sich hin denn der Download wurde (trotz 16k-Leitung) mit 6 Stunden angegeben. x)


----------



## Toraka' (16. September 2010)

der typi von mmochampion sagt cata kommt am 2.11., Punkt. er hat IMMER recht.
demnach würde der vorbereitungspatch 2 wochen davor kommen, der davor folglich 1-4 wochen vorher...
ehm, moment...das stimmt iwie nicht.
egal

freu dich und regle bis mitte oktober deine angelegenheiten mit der alten welt


----------



## soul6 (16. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Stimmmttt... sind ja 15 GB... wahrscheinlich wird nun jeden Mittwoch ca. 4-5 GB zum Download freigegeben und in 3-4 Wochen geht es dann Live.



? echt 15 GB ?
Blizz dürfte eine Fabrik für Festplatten gekauft haben :-))
Hab gerade nachgesehen und mein WOW-Ordner hat schon 25 oder so; jetzt der patch + 15 und dann noch Cata^^ es wird Zeit eine 3 Platte einzubauen, würd ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


p.s.: ok kleiner Scherz, es geht sich noch die eine oder andere Erweiterungen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardcorewenz (16. September 2010)

mit rechnen und wirklichen infos sammeln hastes nich so oder -.-

*Patch 4.0.1 (erscheint mehrere Wochen vor Cataclysm) MEHRERE WOCHEN !!!!*

Neuer Launcher
Klassenänderungen
Attributänderungen
Talentbaumüberarbeitungen
Glyphenanpassungen
Modifikation (Reforging)
Beherrschungswertung (Mastery, obgleich das System ohne Cataclysm noch nicht genutzt werden kann)
310% Fluggeschwindigkeit für alle Flugmounts, sofern Ihr eines mit dieser Geschwindigkeit besitzt

*Patch 4.0.3 (erscheint kurz vor der Veröffentlichung von Cataclysm)* KURZ VOR ALSO aller höchstens 2 Wochen

Cataclysm-Cinematic und Login-Screen
Überarbeitete Classic-WoW-Zonen (Kalimdor und Östliche Königreiche)
Neue Rassen-Klassenkombinationen für bereits bestehende Völker
Grafikanpassungen (Liquidsystem etc)

*WoW: Cataclysm* und das höchstwahrscheinlich am 2. november 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maximalstufe 85
Maximalstufe der Berufe 525
Goblins und Worgen inklusive ihrer Startgebiete
Zonen, Instanzen, Schlachtzugs-Dungeons für Spieler ab Stufe 80
Neue Schlachtfelder
Gewertete Schlachtfelder
Gildenleveln und –Achievements
Fliegen in Kalimdor und in den Östlichen Königreichen
Archäologie
hoffe ich auch mal da ich jetz ab 1.november 2 wochen urlaub genommen hab xD


----------



## sam72 (16. September 2010)

ich rechne erst in 2-3 wochen mit dem patch 4.01


----------



## -Enkì- (16. September 2010)

eigentlich sollte mittlerweile jedem bekannt sein das ein contentpatch immer in mehreren teilen zum download bereitgestellt wird.
kaum steht ein teil zum download bereit fühlen sich wieder einige genötigt ihre sucht öffentlich darzustellen ;-)
leute ruhig blut kommt alles mit der zeit. geht lieber ein wenig raus hirn auslüften als euer leben am spiel aufzuhängen...

in dem sinne...


----------



## Röhrrich (16. September 2010)

@Soul6 da diverse addons und screenshots ja auch noch mit im wow ordner drin liegen is das normal nur hat mein wow ordner nur eine größe von genau 20GB. Hast dann wohl nen paar addons mehr drin liegen wie ich ^^

ich seh es scho kommen das man für wow bald ne eigne festplatte brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. September 2010)

bei mir findet kein DL statt komisch naja egal^^


----------



## Todesknight (16. September 2010)

ich denk mal nicht das der Patch 4.0.1 15gb groß wird. 15gb für Interface und Klassenänderungen, wtf?


----------



## Röhrrich (16. September 2010)

niemals nie nicht wird es so kommen


----------



## Morcan (16. September 2010)

Die Leute beziehen sich vermutlich bei den 15Gb auf den PTR...das der PTR aber als eigenständiges Spiel geführt wird merken manche eben nicht ^^

Wenn kein Patch bei euch angezeigt wird, einfach mal die repair.exe ausführen (nur Prüfen, nichts zurücksetzen lassen). Soll bei einigen wohl geholfen haben


----------



## lord just (16. September 2010)

Falun schrieb:


> Nich? Also bei mir funzt der PTR recht gut und im Testrealmforum gibts schon ne menge Feedback, das einzige was nich richtig funzt is der Character Transfer, aber mal ehrlich das war zu jedem großen interessante Patch aufm PTR so^^
> Mal davon ab das der Patch aufm Testserver schon seit Wochen aufm Beta getestet wird und das alles da schon Wochen gut läuft. Solange wird die Testphase daher nicht gehen.
> Alles natürlich Spekulativ ;o)




naja es funktionieren schon einige kleine sachen nicht unter anderem z.b. das runen schmieden beim todesritter, wodurch man diesen überhaupt nicht testen kann (kann die dritte startquest nicht beenden) oder aber die vielen kleinen probleme mit der grafik, texten usw.

dann zur länge der testphase. ich denke schon das die noch was länger gehen sollte. der ptr ist seit sonntag online und ist zwar zu großen teilen schon gut spielbar aber die vielen kleinen probleme sorgen dafür, dass einige klassen überhaupt keinen spaß machen. hinzu kommt ein bug wo man immer den cache leeren muss, weil es sonst nen kritischen fehler gibt und sich der client schließt. auch gibt es auf den eu ptr noch keine high lvl chars (hab vorhin nochmals in die charkopie geguckt und es scheint, als wenn die jetzt funktionieren würde, da ich nur noch 2 chars kopieren kann; ob es wirklich geklappt hat kann ich aber erst heute abend sagen, wenn ich zuhause bin) wodurch man das balancing der klassen nicht testen kann. im low lvl bereich gibt es ja einige klassen (wie z.b. jäger) die total overpowered sind und es sehr wichtig wäre zu gucken wie diese klassen im endcontent abschneiden.

ansonsten ist das was man runterladen kann ersteinmal nur ein teil des patches (je nach sprachpakete zwischen 1,5 und 7,5gb groß) und wenn man sich mal anguckt wie es in vergangenheit mit den großen patches war, dann waren es immer 1 teil pro woche und insgesamt 3 teile und einem release in der vierten woche (würde auch mit dem zeitplan auf mmo-champion passen).


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. September 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Die Leute beziehen sich vermutlich bei den 15Gb auf den PTR...das der PTR aber als eigenständiges Spiel geführt wird merken manche eben nicht ^^
> 
> Wenn kein Patch bei euch angezeigt wird, einfach mal die repair.exe ausführen (nur Prüfen, nichts zurücksetzen lassen). Soll bei einigen wohl geholfen haben



danke für den Tipp hat geklappt


----------



## Atak (16. September 2010)

Preload Patch Dateien wären nu auch nichts neues einiges ist bestimmt in seiner Form auch schon "Fertig" also muss nicht mehr dran gearbeitet werden.

Davon ab gab es wohl auch schon mal einen Patch der nur an die 2-3 Wochen aufm PTR war. Von daher man weiss es nicht wie viele schon sagten abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. September 2010)

aua brauche ca. 8 std bis 21 std um den Patch runterzuladen aua^^


----------



## Philine (16. September 2010)

bei mir läd der jetzt seit 9 uhr oder so ist bei 81% und er läd nen Patch mit der größe von 1,74 gb


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. September 2010)

habe ca 36kb/sec^^


----------



## Dramidoc (16. September 2010)

Es sieht verdammt danach aus als ob er nächste oder übernächste Woche kommt, so wie es angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Eloquia (16. September 2010)

Ich glaube hier sind zu große Erwartungen.

Wartet´s nur ab: Ich wette, dass erst in 3 Monaten sich irgendwas ändert/entwickelt!


----------



## stefscot (16. September 2010)

Dramidoc schrieb:


> Es sieht verdammt danach aus als ob er nächste oder übernächste Woche kommt, so wie es angekündigt wurde.



Wenn der Patch nächste oder übernächste Woche kommt, fress ich meinen frisch erhaltenen Führerschein. Blizzard lässt uns den jetzt erstmal runterladen und uns auf das gesamte "Event" vorbereiten. Sie werden dann an einem Montag bzw. Dienstag im Login Screen hinschreiben, dass der Patch live geht. Und ich denke, frühestens in 3 Wochen!!!

Meine Meinung! (dazu gibt es ja keine Quelle oder so was) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fork (16. September 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> ? echt 15 GB ?
> Blizz dürfte eine Fabrik für Festplatten gekauft haben :-))
> Hab gerade nachgesehen und mein WOW-Ordner hat schon 25 oder so; jetzt der patch + 15 und dann noch Cata^^ es wird Zeit eine 3 Platte einzubauen, würd ich mal sagen
> 
> ...



Falsch, bei solchen Pre-Erweiterungspatches sind die Erweiterungen schon mit dabei, die Inhalte werden halt nur später freigeschaltet, sprich die Daten von Cataclysm sind in den 15 GB enthalten =)


----------



## Cradle01 (16. September 2010)

Für alle die nicht warten können oder bei denen wo es mom net geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4 Player


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. September 2010)

lol?, 4.0.1 bleibt noch mindestens 1 monat aufm testserver


----------



## schwarza (16. September 2010)

War das nicht beim letzten größeren patch 3.3.2 oder 3.3.3 auch so, daß Sie über ca. 3 Wochen Teile des Downloads verteilt haben. 

Wie groß der genau war keine Ahnung mehr, aber ich denke, daß in 3-4 Wochen dann 4.0.1 kommt. Immerhin kann man annehmen, daß diese Version fertig ist, ansonsten würden Sie die Version nicht zum Download freigeben.

D.h. wiederum das die darauf aufbauenden Patches meines Erachtens aus so gut wie fertig sind, egal was die Beta und Testrealms jetzt für Versionen haben und ob diese spielbar sind.

Folglich ist das Addon fertig und es gibt noch einen Feinschliff bzw. kleine Dinge werden fertiggestellt. November ist dann somit ziemlich sicher und ich denke, daß BLIZZ bald mit der Marketing-Kampagne beginnt, was dann erstens einen Termin ergeben wird und zweitens uns alle bestätigt, dass es kommt.

Was ich mich aber frage, kann man mit dem neuen Skill- und Glyphensystem überhaupt noch raiden. Also so ICC und RS oder ist der Char aufgrund des fehlenden 4.03 Patches dann zu schwach und erst wieder mit steigendem Level raidfähig? Da bin ich mal gespannt, klar gibts dann viel zu sehen in den 2-3 Wochen, aber wenn einer noch ICC gehen will usw. ist das dann noch möglich? Wisst ihr da was, war einer in der Beta mal mitm 80er in ICC?


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (16. September 2010)

Also das der Patch next week Online geht ist sehr wahrscheinlich, weil der Patch 8 Wochen vor Cata Online gehen sollte nach Blizzards Zeitplan. Natürlich kann sich alles verschieben aber zur Zeit passt es alles. Der Patch kann Mittwoch kommen wenn nicht dann 100% die Woche darauf.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (16. September 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> lol?, 4.0.1 bleibt noch mindestens 1 monat aufm testserver



Das ist nicht richtig, da kein neuer PvE Content kommt sondern nur die Talente + Glyphensystem. Auf den US Testrealm sind sie schon fast fertig mit allem, da wir auf den EU Server erst gestern die ersten 80er bekommen haben werden wir auch ca 1-2 Wochen testen dürfen und das wars. Von daher sind kaum Fehler in diesem Patch, da es einfach nur ein Stück aus Cataclysm ist den sie uns geben und die Beta läuft atm auch sehr gut.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (16. September 2010)

schwarza schrieb:


> Was ich mich aber frage, kann man mit dem neuen Skill- und Glyphensystem überhaupt noch raiden. Also so ICC und RS oder ist der Char aufgrund des fehlenden 4.03 Patches dann zu schwach und erst wieder mit steigendem Level raidfähig? Da bin ich mal gespannt, klar gibts dann viel zu sehen in den 2-3 Wochen, aber wenn einer noch ICC gehen will usw. ist das dann noch möglich? Wisst ihr da was, war einer in der Beta mal mitm 80er in ICC?



Sagen wir mal so für manche Klassen ist es ein einbruch, man wird zwar noch Raiden können aber man wird krasse Unterschiede sehen. Ich freu mich schon mir die Logs von vor Patch und nach Patch anzuschauen. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2010)

Was war daran Müll?
Gut das er Falsch geschrieben hat, denn bei mir startete der Download nicht.

Doch nach Repair - nur analysieren - startet per Klick auf Backgrounddownloader alles.
Und ja es ist Patch 3.3x auf 4.0.0 mit ca 1,75 GB

Also wer labert jetzt Müll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. September 2010)

bei mir starter der bgloader nicht und wenn ich ihn manuel starten will sagt er mir es gebe nix zu laden


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2010)

Ja, da gibt es eine BackgroundDownloader.exe im WoW-Verzeichnis.

Überprüfe mal deine Einstellungen im Launcher. Da wird festgelegt, wann und wie der Downloader startet.


----------



## Kramak (16. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Stimmmttt... sind ja 15 GB... wahrscheinlich wird nun jeden Mittwoch ca. 4-5 GB zum Download freigegeben und in 3-4 Wochen geht es dann Live.



Mit den 15 GB muss ich dir leider sagen das das nit stimmt^^ die 15 GB sind der Komplette PTR Client, also auch das Hauptspiel und die Erweiterungen.


----------



## steven9797 (16. September 2010)

Also bei mir steht das die Daten für einen Patch da sind aber kein download statt findent. 
Egal was ich für Einstellungen habe


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2010)

Hast du mal WoW gestartet und beendet?
Wenn die Einstellungen so sind, dass nach dem Beenden von WoW heruntergeladen wird, beginnt der Downloadprozess erst dann. Wenn die Einstellungen so sind, dass sie während des Spielens laden sollen, dann lädt er auch während des Spielens herunter.

Manuell kann man den BackgroundDownloader auch starten, über die entsprechende exe-Datei im Verzeichnis.


----------



## Shinsei (16. September 2010)

hier die antwort auf deine Frage; 
http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/16585/WoW-Background-Download-fuer-Cataclysm-Pre-Patch-4-0-1-gestartet

darin ist die rede von *"den ersten Teil des WoW-Updates"
*


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. September 2010)

Bei den Downloadeinstellungen steht bei mir dick mit nem Ausrufezeichen:
Wenn der Vorabdownload deaktiviert ist, müssen am Patchtag alle Daten geladen werden um Spielen zu können.
Wie akteviere ich denn den Vorabdownload?


----------



## Msglamsie (16. September 2010)

Also ich tippe mal das er in den ersten Oktobertagen Live gehen wird. So das in 7 Tagen der 2. Teil vom Patch kommt und kurz vorm Liveschalten noch der Rest( Inklusive den Hotfixes). Dann wird auch gleich der 4.0.03 kommen das er pünktlich zur Blizzcon ready ist. Daher Tippe ich auch das im Oktober zur Blizzcon das Datum "feierlich" bekannt gegeben wird und dann so vielleicht zeitgleich der Cataklismus ausbricht. Vielleicht dort vor Ort sogar live!!!


BTW:
Ich verstehe auch nicht wie hier manche auf 15GB für den Patch kommen??? Die 15 GB beziehen sich auf einen KOMPLETTEN Clienten( auf deutsch: Das ganze Spiel nochmal!!!)


----------



## Anglus (16. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> FALSCH! Bei mir lädt er fleißig 1,75 GB runter... von 3.3.5 auf 4.0 (und paar Zerquetschte)!!



Genau so ist es,und es wurde schon gesagt das es erst der erste Teil von Patch 4.0.1 ist also wird der patch wohl nicht nächste woche schon kommen.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. September 2010)

An alle bei denen es nicht lädt:
Blizzard Repair durchlaufen lassen (Dateien nur scannen, nichts zurücksetzen)


----------



## kilerwakka (16. September 2010)

der backgroundowloder den man jetzt gerade downloaden kan beinhaltet verscheinlich den neuen louncher aber er wirt noch nicht acktiwird before die blizzardleute ihn nicht freigeben ist das einzige was ich mri vorstellen könnte das so groß ist

und zu denen die glaube man müsste 15 GB downloaden liegen complet falsch das ist nur auf dem ptr so weils die ganze spildaten von azeroth scherbenwelt und nordendbraucht weil der louncher verscheinlich noch nicht kompatibel mit den jetzigen louncher


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (16. September 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> der backgroundowloder den man jetzt gerade downloaden kan beinhaltet verscheinlich den neuen louncher aber er wirt noch nicht acktiwird before die blizzardleute ihn nicht freigeben ist das einzige was ich mri vorstellen könnte das so groß ist
> 
> und zu denen die glaube man müsste 15 GB downloaden liegen complet falsch das ist nur auf dem ptr so weils die ganze spildaten von azeroth scherbenwelt und nordendbraucht weil der louncher verscheinlich noch nicht kompatibel mit den jetzigen louncher



du schädigst ernsthaft meine augen... lern deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2010)

Damn, hab sowieso Augenschmerzen und dann sowas!


----------



## Lornorr (16. September 2010)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> An alle bei denen es nicht lädt:
> Blizzard Repair durchlaufen lassen (Dateien nur scannen, nichts zurücksetzen)



danke für den tipp, hatte mich schon gewundert dass bei mir nix passiert obwohl der launcher mir neue dateien angepriesen hat.


----------



## Traklar (16. September 2010)

Ich tipp mal stark, dass 4.0.1. gute 4GB umfassen wird. Heißt also gute 3 Parts. Einen diese Wochen, den nächsten nächste Woche und dann darauf den letzten. Release des Patches dann Mitte Oktober (wär dann 1 Woche nach letzten Patchpart) und dann können wir es testen. Nächste Woche tipp ich auch auf neuen Eventpart.


----------



## Petertreter (16. September 2010)

hardcorewenz schrieb:


> iwie nervt mich das ein bisschen das blizzard immer so knapp vor release das datum bekannt gibt.
> 
> ich würd gern meinen urlaube planen, nich das es dann zu spät is und ich keinen urlaub mehr dafür bekomme -.-



na na na wenn man schaut wie es mit BC und WotLK war kannst du dir das ungefähre relase datum errechnen +-1-2 wochen aber es wird wohl noch vor weihnachten im November erscheinen und ansonsten when its done


----------



## makeyy (16. September 2010)

Zolthan schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei mir steht zwar im Launcher das es etwas zum runterladen da ist, der downloader wird aber nicht gestartet. Wenn ich den Background Downloader manuell starte bekomme ich* die Meldung das keine Daten für den nächsten Patch vorhanden sind*.



ich weiß nicht ob das schon jemand geschrieben hat, weil ich nich alle seiten durchgegangen bin,
aber du musst die .exe als administrator ausführen, so hats bei mir dann auch geklappt


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

wenn es so ein Titel schon gibt, oder das der falsche bereich ist, kreuzigt mich.

Ich wollte nur einmal wissen, wie man sehen kann, ob der Backgrounddownloader aktiv ist...In den Prozessen und im Task-Menü steht leider nichts.
Auch wenn ich den Downloader von Hand starte steht, dass keine Daten Vefügbar sind...

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus


MfG


----------



## Funkydiddy (16. September 2010)

Habe das selbe problem das es nicht startet und das will ich mal sagen
FIRST!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chickenburger95 (16. September 2010)

Habe ebenfalls das selbe Problem...


----------



## Niesehiese (16. September 2010)

Wisst ihr was? ^^
Ich hab das Problem auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butterfinger (16. September 2010)

Die Unselbstständigkeit der Leute hier im Forum erschüttert mich jeden Tag aufs neue. Wenn ihr ein technisches Problem mit WoW habt, warum zum scheiss Teufel seht ihr nicht da nach, wo es Sinn macht, im Blizzard-forum für technischen Support? Wie wollt ihr blos durchs Leben kommen...

30 Sekunden gesucht: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14713231243&sid=3


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. September 2010)

> Wenn kein Patch bei euch angezeigt wird, einfach mal die repair.exe ausführen (nur Prüfen, nichts zurücksetzen lassen). Soll bei einigen wohl geholfen haben


----------



## Cybereule (16. September 2010)

Bei Vista: Dateipfad öffnen --> BackroundDownloader.exe löschen --> Repair ohne die 3 Kreuzchen und nur Datein überprüfen eingeben --> BackroundDownloader starten --> laden --> fertig

MfG...


----------



## Shadria (16. September 2010)

Backgrounddownloader im WoW-Ordner mit Adminrechten starten... hat bei mir geholfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (16. September 2010)

Datei einfach von 4players laden, hat bei mir geholfen (weil's nämlich viel schneller geht)...aber wenn der Downloader nicht startet bringt dir die Datei selber auch nix...repair.exxe drüberlaufen lassen aber ohne etwas angekreuzt zu haben und den Downloader bzw. launcher als Admin ausführen


----------



## Sapphirexd (16. September 2010)

löschts eig beim patchen die alten daten weg oder kommt jetzt die 5-15g zusätzlich schon zu den also bei mir jetzt hat wow 17,7gb auf der system platte dann braucht man ja für wow einen speicherplatz von 25-30 gb.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. September 2010)

Sapphirexd schrieb:


> löschts eig beim patchen die alten daten weg oder kommt jetzt die 5-15g zusätzlich schon zu den also bei mir jetzt hat wow 17,7gb auf der system platte dann braucht man ja für wow einen speicherplatz von 25-30 gb.



wenn WOW anfinge, auf meinem Computer Daten zu löschen, wär ich nicht sonderlich erfreut.

Natürlich kommen diese neuen Patchdaten zusätzlich in dein Verzeichnis. 

Willst du deinen Spieleordner so klein wie möglich halten, installiere beim Erscheinen von Cataclysm einfach das Spiel neu von der DVD. 
Dann solltest du auf dem aktuellen Stand der Patches sein.


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. September 2010)

Todesknight schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Patch 4.0.1 schon nächste Woche erscheint? Wenn ich WoW starte will der schon den Patch laden.



Äh sicherlich nicht. Der Patch ist ja mal gerade auf den Testservern zu spielen. 2 Wochen musst du dich mindestens gedulden.
Und dann steht ja noch der finale Patch vor dem CATA-Release an wo die veränderten Classic Gebiete und neue Klassen(Rassen) Kombinationen aktiviert werden.



> löschts eig beim patchen die alten daten weg oder kommt jetzt die 5-15g zusätzlich schon zu den also bei mir jetzt hat wow 17,7gb auf der system platte dann braucht man ja für wow einen speicherplatz von 25-30 gb.


Viele Daten werden überschrieben.
Aber das was dazu kommt, bleibt.
Innerhalb der nächsten Addons wird WoW immer größer werden.
Ich liebäugel jetzt schon mit einer 1 TB Platte nur für WoW, aber bis dahin wird bestimmt noch ein Jahrzehnt vergehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Engelsblutt (17. September 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen  habe ne blöde frage der patch   fängt bei mir nicht an zu laden wen ich das spiel ausmache.Wist ihr was ich machen  kan danke euch im vorraus


----------



## Sins=Gnom (17. September 2010)

Hm also bei mir wars so dass ich mim char eingeloggt habe und dann spiel verlassen also es hat funktioniert hatt aber davor auf keine probleme 

also genaueres kann ich leider nich sagen sry 

gl Sins


----------



## Polysorbate (17. September 2010)

mh, evtl mal auf Seite 2, hier im Forum Blättern..


----------



## Sorzzara (17. September 2010)

Schau mal im Task Manager ob der Background downloader läuft. Falls nichtm starte ihn Manuell aus dem WoW Ordner heraus. Falls ja aber er lädt nicht, kontrolliere ob deine Firewall ihn blockiert.

Falls alles schiefgeht, Google den File und lad ihn übern Browser selbst runter, das ist meistens ohnehin schneller als die Blizz server.


Edit sagt: wer antwortet darf auch flamen: SUFU SUFU SUFU SUFU!!!!


----------



## Horance (17. September 2010)

anleitung ausm blizz forum um das problem zu beheben

1. Startet den PC zuerst neu 
2. Geht in das WoW-Verzeichnis eures PC (zu finden über Rechtsklick auf die World of Warcraft-Verknüpfung –> Eigenschaften –>Ziel suchen oder Dateipfad öffnen) 
3. Lösche folgende Datei im World of Warcraft Hauptverzeichnis: "BackgroundDownloader.exe". 
4. Führe die "Repair.exe" Datei aus und macht die Häckchen raus links (Sind insgesamt 3). Als Methode nehmt ihr "Nur Dateien überprüfen"
5. Nachdem das Tool fertig ist sollte die BackgroundDownloader Datei wieder vorhanden sein 
6. Startet die BackgroundDownloader Datei mit einem Doppelklick (bei Windows Vista/7 mit einem Rechtsklick "Als Administrator ausführen")"


----------



## Engelsblutt (17. September 2010)

es ging super aber jetzt sag der  heini mir per to per wer deaktivirt wat ist dat den


----------



## Hasse (17. September 2010)

Launcher öffnen, dann auf Einstellungen gehen, und Peer- to- Peer aktivieren...


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2010)

Hilfe findet man vor allem, wenn man sich die Topics zum Patch auch mal durchliest!
Da steht alles zu dem Problem - und daß man das mit Repair (NUR Scannen!!!) löst

Dann klappt der Download und das auch recht zügig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-> Hier, im 1. Topic zum Patch, steht schon alles -> *Original Topic zum Patch*


*@ redzac*

Unterlass bitte Dein Crossposting!


bye


----------



## kilerwakka (17. September 2010)

versuchts mal mit wow repairen oder mit admin ausführen


----------



## Derulu (17. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann klappt der Download und das auch recht zügig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zügig ist relativ xD..mit Downloader 470 MB in 2h danach wegen Schnarchdownload abgebrochen (und weil bei 4players dann verfügbar)...bei 4players 1,74 GB in 85min


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> zügig ist relativ xD..mit Downloader 470 MB in 2h ...


Hmm ich bin nun seit 1 Stunde ingame und er hat 560 MB gesaugt ...


----------



## epiii (17. September 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> versuchts mal mit wow repairen oder mit admin ausführen



so hats bei mir auch geklappt nur der mist läd ja total lange runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. September 2010)

Darf ich fragen, was euch an der Geschwindigkeit stört?

Man braucht den Patch doch noch nicht. Daher ist es doch egal, ob er mit 2 MB/s oder 200 kB/s heruntergeladen wird.


----------



## Maureena (17. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed-User!

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Background-downloader. Ich habe ihn so eingestellt, dass er lädt wenn WoW beendet wird. Leider startet nichts. Auch bei der Einstellung, währedn dem Spielen zu laden, passiert nichts. Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von dem ganzen, aber kann mir denken, dass was nicht stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre schön, wenn ihr helfen könntet. 
LG Maureena


----------



## Grushdak (17. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was euch an der Geschwindigkeit stört?


Lad' den Patch doch mal während des Spielens runter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte eben mal so'ne Latenz von ca 2400 und 9 fps in Ironforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte eben auch ein Bild (370kb) hochladen - wobei, eben ist gut ... seit 5 Minuten^^ ...
und es lädt immer noch.

So langsam läuft mein Leben eigentlich noch nicht ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*: Aber schön ... bin nun nach 2 1/4 Stunden schon bei 78 %


----------



## heiduei (17. September 2010)

hab das selbe problem ...


----------



## Cazor (17. September 2010)

ich habe repair.exe im WoW Verzeichnis ausgeführt, danach WoW gestartet und dann gings


----------



## Streuneralex (17. September 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe das gleiche Problem. 
Wenn ich den Downloader direkt starten will (also im Windows-Explorer), dann kommt die Meldung das es keine Daten zum runterladen gibt.

Mysteriös...

Grüsse


----------



## Karli1994 (17. September 2010)

so ihr müsst nur die BackgroundDownloader.exe löschen dann Repair.exe ausführen und auf dem button nur dateien nur überprüfen anklicken und das problem müsste gelöst sein


----------



## Alterthor (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir lädt der Downloader zwar, aber seeehhhhhrrrrrr langsam.
Kann mich nicht daran erinnern das es jemals zuvor so lahm vorran ging.


----------



## Chibon (17. September 2010)

ladet ihn doch da WoW Source runter und noch nie Probleme


----------



## Karli1994 (17. September 2010)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> so ihr müsst nur die BackgroundDownloader.exe löschen dann Repair.exe ausführen und auf dem button nur dateien nur überprüfen anklicken und das problem müsste gelöst sein



nochwas bevor ich es vergesse dieses problem tritt meistens bei rechnern mit win7 auf


----------



## Darequi (17. September 2010)

mhh ... wow4players.com D/L mit >2,4mb/sec


----------



## Streubombe (17. September 2010)

Ist doch völlig wumpe, wie schnell der lädt... Bis der Kram gebraucht wird, ist es zehnmal fertig.


----------



## Tontaube (17. September 2010)

Führt WoW als Admin aus dann geht es unter Win7. 

Rechte Maus auf der WoW.exe drücken und dann auf "Eigenschaften" gehen. Auf den Reiter "Kompatiblität" klicken und unten den Hacken bei "Als Administrator ausführen" setzen. Ok klicken und schon funktioniert es.

Wenn ihr nur den Background Downloader benutzen wollt könnt ihr das selbe auch mit dieser .exe machen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (17. September 2010)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er gut geladen wa auch sehr schnell ich hab nur kein WOW lol.



du bist mein Held ... *Kopf -> Tisch*


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Lad' den Patch doch mal während des Spielens runter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm, hab den gestern Abend auch während des Spielens runtergeladen. Hatte so 200ms.
Ok, war nicht in Ironforge sondern im Drainei-Startgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wollte eben auch ein Bild (370kb) hochladen - wobei, eben ist gut ... seit 5 Minuten^^ ...
> und es lädt immer noch.


Ist ja normal, der der Downloader gleichzeitig auch hochlädt.


Mich selber stört es nicht, wenn der Download "nur" mit 50-300 kB/s von statten geht.


----------



## Schiimon (17. September 2010)

Nein, 4.0.1 wird das Ende der Arena-Saison => wird 2 Wochen vorher bekannt gegeben


----------



## Kalîdana (17. September 2010)

_Ich denke nicht das der Patch nächste Woche rauskommt,nen Blizzard Background Downloader hab ich auch schon an gehabt,bisher aber nur 48 % runtergeladen. Ich verfalle aber nicht in Panik weil ich die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht mit nem Patch rechne. Leider_


----------



## Dagonzo (17. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Stimmmttt... sind ja 15 GB... wahrscheinlich wird nun jeden Mittwoch ca. 4-5 GB zum Download freigegeben und in 3-4 Wochen geht es dann Live.


Wie kommst du darauf das es 15 GB sind? Schon mal daran gedacht das bei der Beta auch das ganze Hauptprogramm dabei ist? Das Addon wird vielleicht so um 2,5-3GB haben mehr nicht.


----------



## Shaila (18. September 2010)

Kann hier jetzt noch mal jemand klar Tisch machen ? Halte mich wenig über Patche auf usw. gerade so kurz vor Cataclysm, will mich nicht spoilern lassen und so.

Ich habe jetzt 3 Fragen:

Werden mit dem kommenden Patch alle Embleme entfernt ?

Wird es dann noch den 2500 Schlachtzugsembleme Erfolg geben ?

Kommt er nun diesen Mittwoch ? (Ich hoffe nicht, mir fehlen noch ein paar Marken für 2500)


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2010)

Die Embleme werden umgerechnet, klingt nach Entfernung.
Gibt es nicht neue Embleme mit den neuen Raids?
Nein, er kommt nicht am Mittwoch.


----------



## Shaila (18. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Embleme werden umgerechnet, klingt nach Entfernung.
> Gibt es nicht neue Embleme mit den neuen Raids?
> Nein, er kommt nicht am Mittwoch.



Also habe ich für den Erfolg noch bis mindestens übernächsten Mittwoch Zeit ? Weil dann schaff ich es definitiv und die anderen Fragen erübrigen sich dann. Wobei, steht schon der Goldbetrag fest, den man für Embleme bekommt ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2010)

Umrechner: http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1971-Cataclysm-Currency-and-Honor-Calculator
Ich würde mal auf Anfang/Mitte Oktober tippen für den Patch.


----------



## Shaila (18. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Umrechner: http://www.mmo-champ...onor-Calculator
> Ich würde mal auf Anfang/Mitte Oktober tippen für den Patch.



Das sieht nice aus, ich glaube da bekomme ich richtig richtig richtig viel Kohle. Danke für diesen tollen Rechner.


----------



## Rabaz (18. September 2010)

Immer wieder lustig mit anzusehen wie das zur Verfügung stellen eines Vorab-downloads zur Massenpanik führt. OMG man hat das Ding, was man vielleicht frühestens in 2 oder 3 Wochen braucht, noch nicht nach 2 Stunden auf der Platte. Hilfe, Feuerwehr. Schweißgebadete angsterfüllte Kids starren schlaflos auf die p2p ANzeige vom downloader. Ein sinnfreier Tipp jagd den nächsten. Schalt es ein, schalt es aus, geh auf zitronia.com oder banania.com und lad es dir runter.

Sorry ich hab nicht alles gelesen, waren die ersten Spaten schon da die sich beschweren weil der verdammte patch nicht installiert wird ?


----------



## teroa (18. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Stimmmttt... sind ja 15 GB... wahrscheinlich wird nun jeden Mittwoch ca. 4-5 GB zum Download freigegeben und in 3-4 Wochen geht es dann Live.



rofl wie oft denn noch das add on bzw der patch sind keine 15 gb..


----------



## Wowler12345 (19. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde es komisch, dass heute es schon so ein großen Downloadsteil gibt, vllt ist es sogar schon der letzte Teil denn insgesamt wären das dann ca. 5-6 GB. Ich denke, wir müssen nicht mehr allzu lange auf den Patch warten.


----------



## Rellin (19. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Mich selber stört es nicht, wenn der Download "nur" mit 50-300 kB/s von statten geht.



"nur"?? lade manchmal mit 600kB/s + hoch



Rabaz schrieb:


> Sorry ich hab nicht alles gelesen, waren die ersten Spaten schon da die sich beschweren weil der verdammte patch nicht installiert wird ?



Joa Spaten schon da gewesen ^^

Mich wundert nur, das Blizz am Heutigen Sonntag den 2ten Teil zum DL freigibt.
Manche Leute haben aufgrund "dünner" DSL-Leitung noch etmal Teil 1 Komplett


----------



## Aggropip (19. September 2010)

Wenn es nach mir ginge könnte der patch noch paar Wochen auf sich warten lassen. Muss zuerst Halo Reach durch spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (19. September 2010)

Ich hab den zweiten teil von 4,45 GB schon komplett über den Blizzarddownloader gezogen ^^ , bin ma gespannt wann der dritte Teil kommt , sind ja jetzt schon ca. 6,20 GB alleine die beiden ersten Parts zusammengenommen.


----------



## Rellin (19. September 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Ich hab den zweiten teil von 4,45 GB schon komplett über den Blizzarddownloader gezogen ^^ , bin ma gespannt wann der dritte Teil kommt , sind ja jetzt schon ca. 6,20 GB alleine die beiden ersten Parts zusammengenommen.



der 2te teil sind 2.7 irgendwas zusammen machts dann 4.45 gig.
oder was meinst du warum dein Downloader sofort mit >35% angefangen hat??


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (19. September 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Ich hab den zweiten teil von 4,45 GB schon komplett über den Blizzarddownloader gezogen ^^ , bin ma gespannt wann der dritte Teil kommt , sind ja jetzt schon ca. 6,20 GB alleine die beiden ersten Parts zusammengenommen.




falsch insgesammt sind es jez 4,45


----------



## Nauli (19. September 2010)

Bei mir kommt wenn ich den PTR Downloaden will
" Unable to initialize streaming. Please check your Internet connection. If this problem persists, please contact Blizzard Technical Support. "
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? Bitte per PN melden, danke.


----------



## Lenay (19. September 2010)

Ich hatte halt den ersten Teil vom Patch bei wow-source gezogen und in den Ordner reinkopiert,danach ging der Downloadbalken erst ganz schnell nach vorne allerdings nur bis 1 GB und nicht 1,75 GB deswegen dachte ich das irgendwie der erste Part gar nicht mit einbezogen wurde, vielleicht hab ich da was flasches reininterpretiert oder der Downloader ist bei mir einfach nur verbuggt kann alles sein.

Also der zweite Teil heißt bei mir WoW-3.3.0.10958-4.0.0.12911-EU-Stage-2.part und der erste WoW-3.3.0.10958-4.0.0.12911-EU-Stage-1 hmm ,beim ersten zeigt er mir an das er 1,74 GB groß ist und beim zweiten 2,70 GB sind bei mir 4,44 GB , warum zeigt der downloader mir dann nur 2,77 GB an die ich angeblich erst gezogen habe ?

Wenn mir wer weiterhelfen könnte wäre sehr nett, was könnte da los sein ?


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (19. September 2010)

es wird mehrere woche noch dauern, wenn sie es in 1-2 wochen schon releasen würden, dann hätten sie schon längst bescheid gesagt.
Zudem ist zurzeit die balance beim PTR so zum kotzen das es nichtmehr feierlich ist (krieger criten mit 800-1k, eles machen 18k instant und bm hunter pets machen 20k crits)


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (21. September 2010)

Kasdwerlulz schrieb:


> wenn sie es in 1-2 wochen schon releasen würden, dann hätten sie schon längst bescheid gesagt.


ähm nein. das war zu classic-zeiten vielleicht so. mittlerweile werden patches (auch die größeren) höchstens paar tage vorher angekündigt.
ist also gut möglich, das er nächste woche kommt (diese nicht mehr, sonst hätten ihn die amis bereits)


----------



## Marcel1201 (21. September 2010)

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen dass das Überprüfen des Patch (4,45 G extrem lange dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Potpotom (21. September 2010)

hardcorewenz schrieb:


> iwie nervt mich das ein bisschen das blizzard immer so knapp vor release das datum bekannt gibt.
> 
> ich würd gern meinen urlaube planen, nich das es dann zu spät is und ich keinen urlaub mehr dafür bekomme -.-


Hab nicht weitergelesen nach deinem Kommentar und entschuldige mich schon dafür, dass ich wahrscheinlich einer der vielen bin die darrauf reagieren... aber... aber wtf? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (21. September 2010)

-


----------

